# Adding Amber Side lights on to long wheel base peugeot



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

Wishing to add two amber Sidelights/reflectors to the sides of a 03 Starblazer on a peugeot long wheelbase chassis, wonder if I can just connect to sidelamp circuit? or does this cause problems with current drawn. Any electricans or someone who has done this...advice welcome.. I realise on some vehicles you just cant increase power on a circuit due to some dreaded computer fitted. Auntygranty


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not just fit self adhesive reflectors.

Easy no drilling or wiring.
Just looked at my 6.5 metre autotrail it hasn`t got any, but its big and white and easily seen.
On the other hand my American imported Honda has reflectors fitted.


Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Personally I would just put a couple of reflectors on, much simpler and has the same effect at night.

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes you can just connect them to your existing side lights wiring/switch It would not cause any problem at all.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you fit side markers use 12 volt 5 watt bulbs.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*tape*

Hi I have a roll of ex HGV tape that you can have some of give me a pm

Les :wink:


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Hi There,

I recently fitted LED type amber sidelights to my MH. They are very visible and use the absolute minimum of power - even the 6 I fitted use less than ONE of the original lamps. Give it a try - you won't be overloading anything!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am doing just that right now - to a Starblazer.

3 lights per side, LED's so they take very minimal power, so fine to connect to existing sidelight circuit.


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Amber side lights*

Thanks guys for all those replies.... what a good site this is !! In the past I had a hymer (thats another story) it had these side lights I thought they showed up well emerging from a dark junction, I really thought they looked good.. guess I'm just a flash type....think I've seen 'em in Towsure Auntygranty :lol:


----------

